# NOS Vintage Bike Porn!



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

1985 Vintage NOS Suntour XC Components Ensemble! Enjoy! I'll show you mine if you'll show me yours!

Flyingcloud


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

THAT belongs in either MOMBAT or the CB Mountain Bike HOF Museum! All you'll need are four brass pulleys for the Roller Cams! 

Awesome!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

All you'll need are four brass pulleys for the Roller Cams! 

Awesome![/QUOTE]

or a bag full of goodies like this!


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

flyingcloud said:


> All you'll need are four brass pulleys for the Roller Cams!
> 
> Awesome!


or a bag full of goodies like this![/QUOTE]

Yes, our friends at the CPSC and SunTour issued a Recall Notice in '85 or '86 for XC Rollercam Brakes due to the Plastic Pulleys breaking. Right after that SunTour made brass pulleys to install as Warranty replacement for the plastic ones; all of the RC brakes I've come across since then had the brass pulleys retrofitted to them. I wish I still had a few of them around!!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Dura-Ace 25th Aniversary 
Mine still in the Shimano cardboard box!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

banks said:


> Dura-Ace 25th Aniversary
> Mine still in the Shimano cardboard box!


Sweet!


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

730 non SLR stuff ...


----------



## weebob (Apr 16, 2012)

felixdelrio said:


> 730 non SLR stuff ...
> 
> That is the exact system that is on my 1987: Ritchey : thumbsup:


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

My favorite 80's parts! Here's most of the same group, but in the individual packaging:










I really hated to sell this stuff, but couldn't bring myself to use it on the Marinoni. Pedals are not NOS, but nice examples.

Note the aluminum rollers instead of black plastic:










My all time favorite canti/U/rollercam levers, Dia-Compe AD-290. Just installed a set on the Monster Fat-Frankenstien needed bat wings:


















Deerhead shifters:


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Dirt Components Ensemble*

Not as fancy but still a lot of fun!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have nothing to contribute, but I like this thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Good stuff!

All my parts are in use.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I just had to change my underware.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> I just had to change my underware.


Related to the content of this thread, or did you have a little accident


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

oooh... Ground Control S'es! GOB I can't tell you how many of those I went through back in the day! I wish they still made that tire; I think it was one of the best off road tires ever made, next to the original Stumpjumper tire!

:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

oldskoolwrench said:


> oooh... Ground Control S'es! GOB I can't tell you how many of those I went through back in the day! I wish they still made that tire; I think it was one of the best off road tires ever made, next to the original Stumpjumper tire!
> 
> :thumbsup:


i admire all the hardware in the other posts but those fresh tires take it to another level. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I used to have a few things laying around.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's the most evocative thing I can contribute to the thread: 135mm Mavic freewheel mountain hubs. Won't be in the box for much longer though...


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Holy Crap!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

oh yea... and this: Here are some cell phone shots from the sale cabinet at a bike shop I happened to walk into last fall! (In keeping with the look-but-don't-touch "porn" theme, don't ask! Forum rules regarding "outing," along with my own selfish motivations, prevent me from revealing the name of the shop.:devil

[/ATTACH]


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

this forum is not $%^*O around..a lot of heavies here. thank you very much.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice hubs. Good thread!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> Yum.


Loved those skin wall Ground Controls!


----------



## seabiZcut (Apr 15, 2012)

iamkeith said:


> oh yea... and this: Here are some cell phone shots from the sale cabinet at a bike shop I happened to walk into last fall! (In keeping with the look-but-don't-touch "porn" theme, don't ask! Forum rules regarding "outing," along with my own selfish motivations, prevent me from revealing the name of the shop.:devil
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I know the bike shop these pictures came from. Small world. They also have a Dura Ace 25th group and much much more...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Found em, Not such great shots but you get the idea. I wanted to break the glass so bad. 

















And they had this:








And this:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Let's not out shop names. So sad when deep pocket guys go in and clear out a place and people no longer get the cheap thrills of finding cool old NOS stuff and suddenly we have to see it all on ebay for pbbikes/budget bike center prices.

Anyhow, I have these I've wanted to use but seem to not really like v brake era bikes so they've been sitting for awhile now.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

iamkeith said:


> oh yea... and this: Here are some cell phone shots from the sale cabinet at a bike shop I happened to walk into last fall! (In keeping with the look-but-don't-touch "porn" theme, don't ask! Forum rules regarding "outing," along with my own selfish motivations, prevent me from revealing the name of the shop.:devil
> 
> [/ATTACH]


man, i love those gray XTR hubs............

doug


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I had those Real brake levers...Bad ass!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Had the grey XTR hubs laced up to some sweet wheels...looks like that might be the coveted UN-91 ST BB in there too!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Jesus...Onza pedals...had those too! This is a great flashback thread...all the anodizing...all the chi chi...the golden age of MTB'ing. I used to love hitting the LBS and drooling over their glass cases full of this crap.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

36 hole high-low flange.


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

stingray230sx said:


> man, i love those gray XTR hubs............
> 
> doug





TiGeo said:


> Had the grey XTR hubs laced up to some sweet wheels...looks like that might be the coveted UN-91 ST BB in there too!


I've got an orphan 32° M950 front hub, and I'd love to find a 36° rear to match; with an NOS 36° Mavic 231 CD that would be a pretty cool looking wheel!

Man, do these posts and photos bring back memories! I remember being surrounded by all of this stuff on an everyday basis, piecing together frames, forks and components and getting it all to work together!

flyingcloud... your Dirt Components Ensemble just needs the Sugino AT crank to be complete!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

flyingcloud... your Dirt Components Ensemble just needs the Sugino AT crank to be complete! [/QUOTE]

You are correct! But unfortunately we pirated the Sugino cranks to put on our Shimano XT equipped bikes because at the time, Shimano did not make suitable cranksets!


----------



## oldskoolwrench (Jul 12, 2012)

flyingcloud said:


> You are correct! But unfortunately we pirated the Sugino cranks to put on our Shimano XT equipped bikes because at the time, Shimano did not make suitable cranksets!


Yeah, that crank was (and still is) the cat's meow with regards to classic triple crank sets; it started the JIS 74/110 spec for everything to follow. I have an AT on a '83 Trek 620 that was OEM, and it looks just lovely!

As I recall, the closest non Sugino crank set out there besides the TA and its SR copy was the Takagi Tourney crank set. I think it came out after the AT, but was nowhere near the same level of finish and quality that the AT was. I remember most of the early big brand Gen 1.5 MTB's were using the Sugino GT, which was a good mid range crank set.

Now I make sure to stockpile every good 74/110 crank set (M730, 6207, early Specialized, etc.) I come across... all of my bikes now have the same BCD except my MTB! I have to get rid of that 4 arm XT M738 CD crank and change that too...

Anyone have an XTR M900 crank arm set they would like to part with? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sugino AT*

In all its glory!


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*And*

the Full Drive Train!


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Forgot I had these. I bought 2 sets of these at the same time so I would have a spare. Never had to install this set, though I took the cables and housing years ago. A bit dusty from the tool box, but still NOS.


----------



## smello (Jul 17, 2012)

What's that snakeskin bike?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

That is a Mantis Flying V I believe.


----------



## aruuk (Jun 18, 2007)

Lovely display of unobtanium!
Some of the photos appear to be shops. Anyone know of one within a hundred miles of Baltimore or DC?
Thanks.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Early Pulstar Hubs*

This is a pair of early Pulstar hubs that was given to me by Kirk Hoeppner, the inventor of straight pull hubs. These were a hand made prototype made in a machine shop in San Clemente that Kirk was working out of at the time. While not completely NOS (they have been ridden a few times) they are practically new. Mounted on a set of Araya RM17 rims and sporting a NOS set of IRC Mythos tires! Enjoy!

Flyingcloud


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## seabiZcut (Apr 15, 2012)

Sweet hubs


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

m900 in the box? sweet MOses.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

i hate all of you. none of the shops i know of have anything near that exciting in the NOS department! i'm doomed to overpaying on ebay!


----------



## paramount66 (Jun 14, 2009)

God i wish i was as rich as i am smart!


----------



## flomastr (Aug 7, 2012)

i saw this thread and had to join up. 

many thanks to all you guys on the lookout for great bikes and parts. the cell phone shots of the unnamed shop brought tears to my eyes. 

also, thanks to members on other threads who got me in touch with walt at waltworks. i am in the middle of a 1994-96 period rebuild, and have been outta my mind trying to ebay my way to the right parts. i am slowly getting there...

its great to meet people with similar tastes/interests. will post some photos of the projects in other threads. 

flomstr


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The shop is gone, but the bikes are safe:


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmm.........vintage awesomeness! Thanks!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Found this sweet Bell toque at my LBS. Bastard wouldn't sell it to me unless I bought the wheels too.










Bin full of HG 70 & 90 7s cassettes. Grabbed a dozen of them.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Not all NOS but there is some in here. Pics from The Great Basement Clearout part 2




























Unfortunately i'm a slob so theres crap everywhere


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

very cool stuff here...I'll have to get some pics of stuff...I keep it all stored away in boxes...awaiting the build....I got several going on that are about to begin....a few more items to get....LOVIN the old school pics and even more...the new pics of NOS stuff....hard to believe that some of this stuff made it in such nice condition....will it ever get used now?????....I bought alot of NOS BMX stuff to build some bikes...used them all....just couldnt resist.


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

Good lord, all of these items confirm I am WAY too late to this collecting mtn bikes parts/bikes game... Simply insane.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Me too Benster.....Me too.....


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Man, i wish i had some of the NOS stock that some of you have laying around....:eekster:

Then i would have used it to build up this NOS '94 framset i have laying around for a few years :


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

Ha...I have nose hairs older than some of this stuff!


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

where is this "great basement clearou" happening?...Id surely be interested in some of that shiney stuff in that cabinet.....please disreguard the drool...


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Frame was restored, but everything except the grips, tubes, pedals/cages, headset, derailleur cables/housing, Axle/BB bearings, cages, spokes and saddle is NOS.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

I had to have these. They might end up on my cruiser one day if I find some levers.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2012)

girlonbike said:


> Yum.


I'm so jealous, you know I have a tire fetish  Remember that's how we first met, tire deal at the fire station.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

shawnw said:


> I'm so jealous, you know I have a tire fetish  Remember that's how we first met, tire deal at the fire station.


Ha. You and rumpfy both! Many good years to come, Shawn.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

PSA: bikes/stuff you're currently selling or about to sell and soliciting offers for really don't belong in this thread.

If you're selling something, buy an $2 ad. Read the stickies for more info.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

syklystt said:


> where is this "great basement clearou" happening?...Id surely be interested in some of that shiney stuff in that cabinet.....please disreguard the drool...


Sorry, i should have clarified - great basement clear out meant moving from one house to another. I can never bring myself to sell, just buy more :madman:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

manbeer said:


> Sorry, i should have clarified - great basement clear out meant moving from one house to another. I can never bring myself to sell, just buy more :madman:


Ha. I have that problem too. Good thing cuz when you need money in a pinch, that stuff helps out in a hurry.


----------



## Mossey Oak (Oct 22, 2004)

Had this stuff lying around the office. DoubleCentury has already seen this!


----------



## mobilemail (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, you hoarders are hogging all the good stuff!


----------



## IZH-35M (Jan 15, 2011)

*Years of work*

I'm jealous.

Know one knows.

I love you people.

I'll get in trouble for saying what I think.

Don't vote for me because there will be a lot less of you.

Don't vote and we'll be fine.

Dumb F U C K E R S !


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*DB Vertex Carbon Fiber*

Posted this up on the DB thread as well, but thought it might be enjoyed here. 95 DB Vertex Carbon Fiber in mint original condition. Not truly vintage in my book but a fine old bike!


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Hmm, lets see. Gumwalls... Check. 
Toe straps...Check.
Old Manitou...Check
Onza...Check

Borderline but I would say it qualifies.


----------



## mobilemail (Oct 9, 2012)

That Vertex looks plenty sharp to me! In fact, I think I see a flaw, you should fedex it to me and I will test ride it for a while to make sure you're okay....


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Sunday's Ride*

Couple of nice old bikes came out for Sunday's ride!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nice line up.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

sweet lineup....cant wait to do some riding with my VRC bikes....if I ever finish building them, cant finish one before I get hooked into another.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

*Nice Control Tech Stem*

NOS Control Tech Stem


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

here are a few pics ... a few more pics to come


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

maybe one more for now ... sorry about the pedal pics... certainly not all nos stuff on the last post


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

ShiverDC said:


> maybe one more for now ... sorry about the pedal pics... certainly not all nos stuff on the last post


somebody's been hoarding!


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

flyingcloud said:


> somebody's been hoarding!


not intentionally, they just seem to amas over a long enough timeline ... i was lucky back in my road rep days through BC ... lots of travel to obscure smaller towns with long established bike shops, its amazing what the little guys had and saved and then sold for good prices


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

NIce Phil stuff... it gives me the urge to build a wheelset.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

some more of the NOS , maybe there are a few more suntour lovers out there like me?


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

Subscribing through tears of pure nostalgic joy. Carry on.


----------



## LeicaLad (Jun 5, 2010)

+1000. Wow. Nostalgic joy is precisely the right sentiment. 

Triple Wow.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

ShiverDC said:


> some more of the NOS , maybe there are a few more suntour lovers out there like me?


wow, my 1994 Raleigh MT 300 came with a bontrager c30 saddle like one of those, still have it but its rashed onthe rear edges.........


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


You better unfold those beautiful tires or they will never know round again...

Nice stuff.

urmb


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

Finally made it to the end of this thread. Not sure I could taken much more. I need to go unwind on my 92 Alien. She will help me calm down. 

urmb


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Why do I so enjoy looking at all these parts that are roughly the same age as me? Awesome stuff guys, they just don't make it like they used to.


----------



## flyingcloud (Jul 7, 2012)

stubecontinued said:


> Why do I so enjoy looking at all these parts that are roughly the same age as me? Awesome stuff guys, they just don't make it like they used to.


Ha...I got nose hairs older than some of this stuff! Enjoy!


----------

